# Telly



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now the f***** Telly is on the blink









Just spent half an hour pluging scart leads in and out trying to get a picture (sound was OK).to no avail.

A thump on top of the set has got it back but it don't look good!

I sense a shopping trip loomimg up tomorrow morning!

(grammond 4pt)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Oh dear Paul,







*

(Century Gothic 5pt- *BOLD*)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Now the f***** Telly is on the blink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your fontificating was annoying me.

I prayed for a karma restore and got one







.

Sorry.

Still - you get a new feature-packed T.V.







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul , I once had to break a telly so I could justify buying a bigger new shiny one. Think yourself lucky.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

_The 710 is jumping for joy as she spends most of her time on her fat arse in front of the TV!_

Can I have a nice new shiney monitor oh no, but the first hint of trouble and she wants a new telly!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Paul , I once had to break a telly so I could justify buying a bigger new shiny one. Think yourself lucky.


Thought of that one myself.

But now i've been in a position where i bought a bigger shiny one, & it f****d up of its own accord, I doubt i'll do it.



pg tips said:


> Now the f***** Telly is on the blink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look on t'internet?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've always bought telly's from John Lewis as they have a free 5 year guarentee.

In fact the model i quite like is Â£150 cheaper in JL than it is in Argos with a 3 year guarentee and Tesco's with a 1 year guarentee.

Anyone have an LG?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

At least your computer is working properly again....the previous font was doing my eyes in


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PG,

its probably just a loose valve!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear that PG, sounds like an expensive weekend.









Our telly is rarely on but I buy Sony CRT 32" Trinitrons and I am cannot tell the difference between mine and my mum's Â£1200 Philips LCD. My First one cost Â£600 and my last one bought just before the World Cup cost Â£60* inc* a Sony dvd player and a freeview box.









Right now, if it wasn't for Kath and Kim I would happily junk the TV just like I did with the microwave and freezer.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Kath and kim
















Roger i may be old but no, it doesn't have valves!

And she tells me her mobile has packed up so got to run the gauntlet of carphone warehouse as well, it's only 10 months old so hopefully they'll just replace it under warranty!

What will be the 3rd thing I wonder?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Kath and kim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Kath & Kim is very funny









Paul, you are crap at editing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can`t be arsed with these new fangled huge flat screen, LCD plasma monstrosities which take up half your room, cost a bomb then only work for few years crap TV`s









I have a cheap small Pacific from Asda but have kept my ancient (circa late 70`s early 80`s) but reliable 14" Hitachi as back up









Strangely Caroline has had the exact same Hitachi model herself for the same length of time, also very reliable, can`t beat the oldies


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The one that's playing up is an Hitachi Mac!

It is 6 and a half years old.

Since I thumped it it's been OK (magic fingers you see) but the 710 isn't convinced, what she really means is she wants a new telly.

It will be an LCD widescreen but I too cannot see the point of huge screens in a family living room. A neighbour of mine wh has exactly the same house layout as me has a huge plasma csreen, it must be 4 feet wide at least, absolutly dominates the room, you just cant take the whole picture in sitting 4 feet from it.

Is it worth getting HD ready, are freeview or ntl cable likely to be broadcasting HD within the next 5 years (I won't buy sky).? Even if the new HD DVD systems take off I can't see me getting one, just bought a new dvd video combo so wont be upgrading that anytime soon..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> The one that's playing up is an Hitachi Mac!
> 
> It is 6 and a half years old.


It's a solder problem then. They are reknowned for it. A blob in the right place puts them right.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's about finding the right place Ian 

Ordered one of these

http://www.johnlewis.com/Audio+and+TV/Tele...51/Product.aspx

cheapest on line is Â£1088, JL Â£950!

CPW are sending the phone away for repair


----------

